# I need help with something not so important



## Slowspider (Sep 26, 2021)

Good night to all the furry asses in this forum.  I wanted to place an order, I need $5 to complete an amount and buy a male bird, is anyone willing to make this donation?  I can make a Clean-Lineart for anyone who can help me.

This is an example of my trait, I'm also making commissions for anyone interested, and I have some adopts available. 

I accept more for those who want to donate, even because I'm in need of some money, who can help me in this call me on my Telegram: Blue Slowspider or on my Instagram: Slowspider.


----------

